
Programmer Books Lists by B. Batsov, Uncle Bob, K. Beck, J. Atwood, and DHH - sharjeelsayed
https://medium.com/@shvetsovdm/essential-books-that-every-programmer-should-read-a61565095781
======
masonic
Yet another batch of Amazon affiliate links (tag=sdm50-20)

